

Here are all 400 pages of the FCC’s net neutrality rules - emeraldd
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/03/12/here-are-all-400-pages-of-the-fccs-net-neutrality-rules/

======
tzs
The actual rules are in the 8 page appendix A which starts on page 283 of the
PDF.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9191007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9191007)

